# Quorcetin



## Soldier (Mar 27, 2006)

One guy in my school is a nutritionist. I asked him about chronic inflammation of muscles and joints. He said take Quorcetin. Have anyone taken it? It supposed to digest inflammation. I don't know it it works or just threw a word at me to leave him alone.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't trust people who will recommend something based on hear-say or no substantial evidence.  If he is a nutritionist he will be able to back what he says...ask him for more information.

I've never heard of it, myself, but if you do find out more, please share.


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 28, 2006)

Soldier said:
			
		

> One guy in my school is a nutritionist. I asked him about chronic inflammation of muscles and joints. He said take Quorcetin. Have anyone taken it? It supposed to digest inflammation. I don't know it it works or just threw a word at me to leave him alone.


Never heard of it

kk


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercetin
http://www.prostatitis.org/quercetin.html
http://www.berkeleywellness.com/html/ds/dsQuercetin.php
http://www.wholehealthmd.com/refshelf/substances_view/1,1525,10053,00.html

The opinions vary on it.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob beat me to it.


----------

